# Tough For Snapper But Not Too Sad About It!



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

With state waters snapper season coming to a close, we made what will probably be our last trip of the season. 

The seas weren't bad at all... they definitely could have been better, but we were able to bump around different spots pretty quickly.

We hit one of our go-to spots and quickly pulled up 5 shorts. It looked like any keeper snapper had been ravaged earlier in the season, so we moved on. We bumped spot to spot and kept constantly pulling up 15' snapper. 

After we stopped again, my sister's boyfriend and I double up. I could tell that I had a decent fish on, and I could definitely tell that he had a good fish on. I pull up about a 22' snapper and get him boated to assist him with his fish. 

We got color and the fish ran back down. He refused to get near our boat, but we finally got a good look at him and saw a real nice cobia on the line. After about 10 minutes I got a A+ gaff shot on him and we had a 37' cobia in the cooler!

He also had his smaller brother alongside him, but I don't think he was legal, and we couldn't get him to eat regardless.

We moved to one more spot and quickly picked up one more keeper snapper and get ready to reset when I saw a mahi swimming around the boat. I got a pitch bait ready and she turned electric blue and gobbled it up. A few minutes later, we had her boated, and she joined the cobia in the fish box.

Two great catches for state water public wrecks, and I can easily ignore the tough day of snapper fishing!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice job man!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Love to hear a report like this!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Some good eating. Probably better than the snapper.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

stc1993 said:


> Some good eating. Probably better than the snapper.


They all taste so good though. Out of mahi, snapper and cobia, I honestly don't know which I would prefer.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I've never ate any mahi or caught any. 

I mainly surf fish. Every couple of yrs or so we'll hire a charter.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Sounds and looks like some nice fish, great fishing and eating.
Cobe & Mahi on the BBQ... What a combo!

Wow, I've never heard of 15 & 22 foot Snapper, much less a 37 foot Cobe.
'= foot
" = inches


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Good report and pics - nice variety catch for State waters! :thumbup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

they'll all EAT!
Thanks for sharing report & pics of your success.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck yeah!!! Better eats anyways!!!


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Most excellent pic of the mahi. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Outstanding trip! Thanks for the report and pics!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice report. Making me re-think not going out. grrrr


----------

